# Tastatur spinnt!



## DarkManX (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
seit kurzem spinnt meine Tastatur völlig.

"o","l","." und die Leertaste funktionieren nicht. Manchmal vertauschen sich die Buchstaben.

Kann es sein, dass es ein Virus ist oder einfach durchgebrannt

MfG
DmX


----------



## chmee (21. Juni 2005)

Zu nem Virus kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen,
aber ganz ehrlich, 7-10Euronen ausgeben ist billiger,ich meinte preiswerter, als
sich mit dem Problem länger als ne Stunde auseinanderzusetzen.

mfg chmee


----------

